# 30 weeks pregnant



## Demi24 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi ladies, I went for my 30+2 scan appointment today they have estimated baby weighing 3lb14 I was just wondering should I be worried about this weight at this point since last scan 4 weeks ago she weighed 2lb4 I think it’s quite a big increase but need to hear some of you ladies if you have been in similar scenarios

Thankyou x


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 2, 2021)

Scans are notoriously poor at predicting birth weight so I wouldn’t be too concerned. If you have a good midwife they can often tell more by a good poke around as to whether the baby is likely to be big but even a big baby isn’t necessarily an issue. Also growth isn’t even. There are often growth spurts followed by a plateau so one measurement doesn’t tell you much about what future measurements will be. It’s one of the flip sides of more monitoring, you then have more questions.


----------



## Inka (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi @Demi24 I wouldn’t worry. The average weight at 30wks is approx 3lbs buf remember that’s just an average - some will be less, some more. Also, remember all these are just estimates. The way the baby is lying, for example, can affect the accuracy of the estimate. Unless they said anything to you about it, then I’d just carry on and concentrate on keeping good control.

I don’t remember the details of weights, but I do know all my babies seemed to grow at slightly different weights and times.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 2, 2021)

My daughter in law has had five babies and they were always worrying her about things being 'off' - large for date, proportions not right, body too large or small, limbs short or hands not visible, after scans.
All five arrived at normal weight and with all necessary arms, legs and fingers.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 2, 2021)

When you think about it, babies are born full term at anything from 5lbs - 10lbs and that is perfectly normal so the variation in weight at 30 weeks must also be very varied. If there is a sudden unexpected increase or failure to grow that would be when there is concern.


----------

